# *UPDATED* Just need you all to please pray



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2011)

As often and as meaningful as you can for my child who has lost his way. I can't go into details as we believe that there is true evil at work. My strength has dwindled and the nightmare I've been in since Friday, won't let go. 

We read in the Gospel how as a child, Jesus was lost in Jersalem and was found in the Temple. And Mary his mother said to him, 

'My Child, why have you done this to us? See how worried your father and I have been, looking for you... He went down with them and came to Nazareth.' (Luke 2:48-51) 



God our Father, 
your Son Jesus Christ as a child 
was lost in the chaos of a great city 
and was restored to the love of his family; 
watch over Harley, now missing, for whom we pray 
and protect him with your love. 
Convict the heart of those who have corrupted his gentle nature.
Be near to those who are anxious for him, 
let your presence change their sorrow into comfort, 
their anxiety into trust, 
their despair into faith, 
that they may know your loving purposes. 
And this we ask 
in the name of Jesus our Lord, 
who loves and lives 
and cares for all your children.


Please Dear God PLEASE, I am begging you to bring my son home soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 25, 2011)

We'll do our part!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 25, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> We'll do our part!



x2


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2011)

Lea, from one mother to another, from one sister to another, my heart goes out to you and your family, my shoulder is yours anytime you need it and my prayers are with you all.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 25, 2011)

TB, my Prayers are added.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 25, 2011)

We just went through this with the child of good friends. She has always called me uncle.  While I can't begin to know the anguish you feel, I do have some idea of what you are going through as I went through it with her parents.

We will be praying hard that he finds his way home soon and that the Lord places a hedge of protection around him until he is home.  We also pray for you all that the Lord will give you peace and comfort through a very trying time. 

 Please keep us informed. I'm less than an hour away and retired so I can be on my way if I can help beyond prayer.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 25, 2011)

Praying for protection and a quick return........................


----------



## CAL (Oct 25, 2011)

My Prayers for a safe return and God's hands on him untill.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 25, 2011)

TB, know that you have friends here.  We are praying for your family.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 25, 2011)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 25, 2011)

Prayers sent up tbug, keep faith and keep strong.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 26, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 27, 2011)

Prayers sent, and God Bless.

Proverbs 4:1 Listen, my sons, to a father's instruction; pay attention and gain understanding. 2 I give you sound learning, so do not forsake my teaching. 3 When I was a boy in my father's house, still tender, and an only child of my mother, 4 he taught me and said, "Lay hold of my words with all your heart; keep my commands and you will live. 5 Get wisdom, get understanding; do not forget my words or swerve from them. 6 Do not forsake wisdom, and she will protect you; love her, and she will watch over you. 7 Wisdom is supreme; therefore get wisdom. Though it cost all you have, get understanding. 8 Esteem her, and she will exalt you; embrace her, and she will honor you. 9 She will set a garland of grace on your head and present you with a crown of splendor." 10 Listen, my son, accept what I say, and the years of your life will be many. 11 I guide you in the way of wisdom and lead you along straight paths. 12 When you walk, your steps will not be hampered; when you run, you will not stumble. 13 Hold on to instruction, do not let it go; guard it well, for it is your life.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 27, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Any news?  We continue to pray for Harley and your family, T'bug.


----------



## proudfather2 (Oct 28, 2011)

I can not and will not pretend to know what you are feeling but as a dad myself. I can tell you my heart and prayers are with you and Harley.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 29, 2011)

Harley is home. I cannot begin to thank you all for the prayers and support you sent and the offers of help. This is probably the hardest thing I have ever had to go through.

He wasn't off partying with friends, as a matter of fact, he had it fairly hard for seven days, he did attend school in the week that he was gone and I finally was able, with the help of a school admin, to bring him home. 

It's hard for me to remember the confusion and turmoil of the teenage mind. It's been a long time since I was in his shoes. He's a senior and the pressure put on our kids these days to choose a career, graduate, peer pressure and parental expectatioins can be rough. 

He's extremely sorry for what he did and right now, I can hear him snoring and sleeping like the baby he was just a few years ago and it's music to my ears. Probably the first night in the last seven that anyone in this house has slept peacefully. I've never seen a child so happy to see his family, his cats and dog and his own bed. He learned that hopping from couch to couch and walking six miles after school to get to the next couch isn't what life is about, nor is it any fun at all. 

I guess to sum it all up, I was being very hard on him about some of his recent choices in friends. It led to a trust issue and he just lost it. Those here that have met him can tell you that he's tender hearted and a great kid. He's well mannered and liked by many, never been a day of true trouble in his life so this was so "out of the blue". He understands and expected that there will be consequences to his actions but he's taking responsibility and is just glad to be home.

If I can give parents one piece of advice, it's DO NOT disconnect your child's cell phone if they go missing, even if it's voluntary as in this case. I got mad, suspended his service and when I got my head back together the next day, although I reconnected his phone, it wouldn't work because it had to be connected to iTunes to work again. Although he has teachers that we are close with that would've brought him home in a heartbeat, he had no way to contact us privately and I had no way to track him. That was my big mistake. 

He's going to have to earn some trust at this point but missing opening day with Fishbait I think really left a mark. 

I have and will continue to thank and praise God for giving me the opportunity to bring my son home and have my family whole again. I also thank you, our "family" for helping us in our time of need. 

The woods can wait, I'll be spending the day with my kids, just being a mom.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad it worked out. Keep the faith.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Lord for bringing Harley home safely. We will continue to pray for your family Tbug.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 29, 2011)

I am glad that he found his way home.  He will learn a lot from this experience.  I remember well those early years and they can be rough.  Now that I have seen it from both sides, it can be rough for everyone.

One of the causes is that the mind of a late teenager is fully developed in many ways and full of all sorts of information, but the frontal lobes are not fully connected and functional until the mid-20s.  One of the high functions of this part is the determination of consequences stemming from actions. 

This is one of the reasons why young men make great soldiers and why teenagers act like teenagers.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 29, 2011)

Tbug
I'm so glad to hear your son is back home....This parenting thing is a learning experiance every day for all of us with kids.
By sharing what happened to you and how you handled it,....much knowledge was passed on to the rest of us.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 29, 2011)

Still praying the situation will have long term positive outcome...................


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2011)

Good Deal Tbug! Glad he is home. Prayers will continue for y'all,


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 29, 2011)

God bless you and your family.


----------



## mtnwoman (Nov 1, 2011)

Matthew 18:11-13
King James Version (KJV)


 11For the Son of man is come to save that which was lost. 

 12How think ye? if a man have an hundred sheep, and one of them be gone astray, doth he not leave the ninety and nine, and goeth into the mountains, and seeketh that which is gone astray? 

 13And if so be that he find it, verily I say unto you, he rejoiceth more of that sheep, than of the ninety and nine which went not astray


----------



## speedcop (Nov 2, 2011)

our prayers God will answer your secret needs


----------

